# The History Channel - Jujutsu/Judo Sneak Peak!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 18, 2007)

http://www.history.com/minisite.do?...y_order=1&content_type_id=55081&mini_id=54986


----------



## MarkBarlow (Jul 18, 2007)

It looks promising but I hope the combination of bokken, hakama and judo was just because of editing.

On a side note, JUDO: SAMURAI LEGACY was surprising similar to the title of my book, JUJUTSU: LEGACY OF THE SAMURAI.  Apparently, great minds think alike.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 18, 2007)

It'll prove to be very interesting... the entire series. 

When you think about it, those two will have actual hands on experience with all the arts and they'll be better informed than the average beginner wondering which art to study. What a great job huh? I'm just *green*.


----------



## bignick (Jul 24, 2007)

I've got this series set to record on my DVR, but I haven't had a chance to watch any episodes yet, I'm interested in seeing how it turns out.


----------



## TjThunder (Jul 28, 2007)

I saw the muay thai one and thought it was good, so I have high hopes for the judo episode as well!!


----------



## Jose Garrido (Aug 2, 2007)

FYI The one that is supposed to be JUDO is actually Takeuchi (Takenouchi) -ryu Jujutsu. Which also has wepons work.

Jose Garrido


----------



## Monadnock (Aug 2, 2007)

Jose Garrido said:


> FYI The one that is supposed to be JUDO is actually Takeuchi (Takenouchi) -ryu Jujutsu. Which also has wepons work.
> 
> Jose Garrido


 
That's one style Kano studied before creating Judo.


----------



## Jose Garrido (Aug 3, 2007)

I thought that he only studied Kito-ryu and Tenshin Shin'Yo-ryu. Thanks for the info.

Jose Garrido


----------



## Monadnock (Aug 3, 2007)

Hmm...don't quote me as to what extent though. 

He networked with a lot of different ryu, even Shinto Muso-ryu jo.

I think he was one of the biggest influences on bringing the martial arts into the forefront, post-war that is.


----------



## WesternCiv (Aug 13, 2007)

As a new student of Jujutsu (Kokusai Jujutsu Renmei) I'm looking forward to the Jujutsu episode.  The one's I've seen so far - Muy Thai, Escrima/Kali and Karate have been fascinating in the exposure to the history and culture of the arts.  Kali in particular looked brutal!

I missed the Savate episode.  Was it good?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 13, 2007)

I thought that the savate episode was good but then I have had only limited exposure to savate so my opinion was not to biased.  Having said that the rest were just so so and yet I am hoping the Judo/Juijitsu one is good.


----------



## Bumblebee (Aug 14, 2007)

I enjoyed all the episodes that I have seen so far.  The ones I haven't seen were the Muay Thai, and the first half of the Eskrima episodes.  One thing that everyone seems to agree on is the final fight at the end of each episode always seems to be pretty weak.  Learning about the history and the techniques and training the martial artists go through is definitely the better parts of the show.  I look forward to the Judo episode, actually I look forward to all of the episodes.


----------



## JBrainard (Aug 14, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I thought that the savate episode was good but then I have had only limited exposure to savate so my opinion was not to biased.


 
The trend of reactions to this series seems to be thus: If you have practiced the art they are documenting, it's only so-so. If you haven't, it's pretty cool and informative. Like Big Brian over here, I knew very little about savate, so that was a pretty cool episode.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm afraid atfer seeing the hosts' behavior in the first two episodes and hearing even worse of the Karate episode that the hosts have poisoned me against the series and i won't be watching any more of it at all, period. But to those of you loking forward to it, enjoy.


----------



## Darth F.Takeda (Aug 17, 2007)

The big host can be a bit of a tool and I suspect some of their commentary is written for them, wich makes them say some real stupid things.

 All in all I like the show and I like how they attempt to go into each arts History and realated arts.

 I like the Savate one because i have always had an interest on combative Savate (could care less about the sport)  and it highlights how many nations and coultures have fighting arts, not jus the Asians.

 To bad they cant use a time maching and see Roman and Greek martial arts.=)


----------



## Bumblebee (Aug 17, 2007)

Darth F.Takeda said:


> The big host can be a bit of a tool and I suspect some of their commentary is written for them, wich makes them say some real stupid things.
> 
> All in all I like the show and I like how they attempt to go into each arts History and realated arts.
> 
> ...


 
You mean aside from wrestling?


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 17, 2007)

The sneak peak I seen look more like aikido. Judo doesn't wear hakama's or at least in Kano's book on Judo it is not mentioned as the offical uniform of Judo. Kano did study Kito Ryu and Tenshin Ryu Jujutsu.


----------



## AceHBK (Aug 17, 2007)

I thought Judo was just about throwing someone and that was it.  This episode taught me a lot.....

AND HOW MUCH TAPE DO THEY NEED TO PUT ON?!?!?!

I have never seen 2 guys put on so much tape.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 17, 2007)

AceHBK said:


> I thought Judo was just about throwing someone and that was it. This episode taught me a lot.....
> 
> AND HOW MUCH TAPE DO THEY NEED TO PUT ON?!?!?!
> 
> I have never seen 2 guys put on so much tape.


 
He put on a little to much tape on his fingers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Of course it really would not have mattered as his game is not Judo and the other guy was pretty good.


----------



## AceHBK (Aug 18, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> He put on a little to much tape on his fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Very true..the guy was great.

Best part was when the guy said "He has a good ground skills but he needs to work on his stand up."  I fell out laughing.


----------



## Brian Jones (Aug 18, 2007)

You are in luck.  Pankration is slated for next week on the "Human Weapon".  

Brian Jones


----------



## Darth F.Takeda (Aug 18, 2007)

Bumblebee said:


> You mean aside from wrestling?


 
  Yes, aside from wrestling, which was more of a form of physical training for them than combat, going to the ground is incredably dumb in a battle, it's bad enough at a Slayer show.

 They had unarmed combat techniques, plenty of refrences to them, but it would be cool to actualy see it.


----------



## Kosho Gakkusei (Aug 20, 2007)

I enjoyed the Judo/Jujutsu episode particularly seeing the training at the Jujutsu school in the mountains.

One thing that bothered me was the perpetuation of the myth that Gracie/Brazillian Jujitsu stems directly from Koryu Jujutsu rather than from Judo Ne Waza.  The comments of the MMA fighting host gave forth that impression.

_Don Flatt


----------



## Darth F.Takeda (Aug 20, 2007)

Well they did not distinguish between Kryo Jujutsu and the forms that rose in the Meiji era. But how much can you expect in 1 hour?

All and all the show was very good.

 Maeda was a Jujutsuka as well as a Judoka, Kano was not his sole teacher and he felt that what he was teaching the Gracies was more Jujutsu in spiret than Judo. Something about how we did not feel Kano wpould have approved of his challenge matches against Boxers and Wrestlers in the west, so out of respect to Kano, he told the Gracie's they were doing JuJutsu.

 I thought it was cool to see Chambers do a little Rubber guard in 1 clip. I love using it myself  when I have to guard, it holds people close to do bad things to them.


----------



## Kosho Gakkusei (Aug 22, 2007)

Darth F.Takeda said:


> Maeda was a Jujutsuka as well as a Judoka, Kano was not his sole teacher and he felt that what he was teaching the Gracies was more Jujutsu in spiret than Judo. Something about how we did not feel Kano wpould have approved of his challenge matches against Boxers and Wrestlers in the west, so out of respect to Kano, he told the Gracie's they were doing JuJutsu.


 
Very interesting.  I knew Maeda was a Judoka and I percieved BJJ to be more like Judo Ne Waza than Koryu Jujutsu.  The emphasis on Randori is also a more Judo type approach.

I guess the part that bothered me is from what was said the uninformed could get the impression that Judo came from BJJ because BJJ = Jujutsu.

_Don Flatt


----------



## MarkBarlow (Aug 22, 2007)

There were a few statements I didn't agree with but, all in all, I enjoyed it.

I thought that the Judo champion definitely took it easy on the gaijin and I would have preferred to see the wrestler/football player take a shot at the Champ.  I doubt he would have done much better but I'm curious as to how wrestling would have done against Judo.

One thing that did annoy me is that while the champion was introduced as Mister So & So, the hosts referred to him as Master So & So.  In 31 years of training in Judo and Jujutsu, I've never heard anyone who's opinion I valued call a Judoka or Jujutsuka instructor Master, GrandMaster, Oh Great & Powerful Oz, etc...  Seems every sensei I've had was happy with the title sensei.  I think it's a western thing to want to pile the  honorifics on.


----------



## Bumblebee (Aug 22, 2007)

Darth F.Takeda said:


> Yes, aside from wrestling, which was more of a form of physical training for them than combat, going to the ground is incredably dumb in a battle, it's bad enough at a Slayer show.
> 
> They had unarmed combat techniques, plenty of refrences to them, but it would be cool to actualy see it.


 
The next one is on Pankration, that's probably the closest we'd get for what you're probably looking at.  It is considered if not the, one of the oldest martial arts on record.  

I thought it was funny how Bill Duff's hakama was too short for him and it showed his gi pants peaking out.  Yeah, both my roommate and I were looking at how much tape Jason was putting on.  That's a lot of freakin' tape.  I noticed he put a bunch on his ankle and I thought okay, ankle injury, but he kept piling it on.  Then he started with his fingers and it just looked silly.  I think this fight was a lot more interesting than the other ones because we got to see the hosts get completely dominated even though with discussions with Judoka, tells me that he still looked like he was holding back.  I thought it was interesting how Jason went for a "Sacrifice Throw" even though his opponent wasn't pushing him back.  He just finished describing that, that was an important aspect and the reason why a "Sacrifice Throw" would work.  He also went for a bunch of armbars.


----------



## Darth F.Takeda (Aug 22, 2007)

I think he was going for the ill attempted sacrifice throw  to do that old stand by  of BJJ, pulling guard.

 I think he was hopeing to get him drawn into more newaza, where Chambers might be of a more equal footing with the Judoka.


----------



## KRJJ_admin (Oct 30, 2007)

I've seen all the episodes from 1 - 9 so far and I have to say take everything with a grain of salt. Although the commentators are annoying at times, looking past that the Muay Thai, Krav Magra, Karate, Judo, et al were really interesting. I even picked up on some pointers with combinations even in that MMA episode.


----------

